# Introduce myself: Michigan Beginner



## Slothy-G (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello everyone! My name is George or Slothy-G and I am a new member of this very interesting site and very exited to begin this new adventure! (This will be a long post)

As a kid, like many others I was always have been fascinated by praying mantis! These amazing predators are truly something special! Now the reason I joined this site is for the long run is to be a owner of a praying mantis both female and male (ghost or orchid) and to later on breed them &amp; sell them to good owners for education and all around fun. I plan to make contracts in which the person I sell the mantis to has to follow for the safety of the mantis of course and much more. I plan to keep the girl in a 20 gallon terrarium and male in a 10 gallon terrarium and I will show a file of my completed 20 gallon terrarium. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Tehshlendo (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey there, welcome to the forum! I have to say that is a nicely put together setup you have going


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome! What a beautiful enclosure!


----------



## Slothy-G (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Sarah K and Tehshlendo! Building these have become a very fun hobby that is for sure! I am just waiting for spring to come so I can start planning on getting some amazing praying mantis!


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 6, 2017)

@Slothy-G Haha, I like the tiger in there. That's gonna be one lucky mantis! Great enclosure.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello George and welcome to the forum





While the terrarium looks great on it's own, any use of it as a vivarium (living creature inside it) would result in multiple mantid and feeder problems. Ideally you would read the caresheet of the species you are getting, and set it up for it. As it is now there are numerous problems, several could be fatal for any pet placed inside, and overall would provide little of it's actual needs.

Being a new keeper, I would highly recommend you to read many topics on the forum before making the decision of attempting to breed species and especially raising/taking care of the young that hatch. Buying a book on the topic would be the best option for information, see the ones by Orin McMonigle here.  It is not a easy task to breed/raise mantids and new comers to the hobby expecting success or to make a profit are normally sorely mistaken.

Regarding "buyer contracts" they have to follow, that will only remove what little sellers would purchase from you (I can't imagine anyone agreeing to a "contract"). Not sure of the intent, for the safety of mantids I would guess, but it would only be a novel idea at best. The term contract is a legal term, and if you do any research into exotic mantids you will see the problem...  

Best of luck.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Serle (Feb 6, 2017)

Greetings G

You are a fantastic interior decorator , my mantids would starve trying to find feeders ..

I guess that I am a little too Spartan ...  S


----------



## Slothy-G (Feb 6, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> Hello George and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Cosbyarts!

I have been studying and even have purchased a book about all of this. Also I plan for the mantis to keep them in simple plastic containers until fully grown and when it c9mes to the terrarium I use springtails and other clean up species so bugs are truly not a problem really.

The reason for the contracts is for the obvious reason that if they can't take care of the mantis they must return it instead of letting go or just simply killing it. Like I said before this is for the mantis not for me and it also it is able for me to remmember the person so they have questions I can simply ask and just for them to give me updates so I know what is going on for the reason that I want every mantis to have a good successful life and if you present the contract the person will be able to get food for the mantis 50% off so I do think it is good idea as contracts on needed for my pure bred bull terriers


----------



## Slothy-G (Feb 6, 2017)

I should say right now for everyone that these are for my mantis when they and nearly full grown. Putting them in there at a very young or young age is dangerous in my opinion


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 7, 2017)

@Slothy-G I agree, I usually start with them in a deli cup. My adults are housed in large enclosures. Little nymphs would have a hard time finding and catching prey in such a large enclosure. You did a great job on the big homes, very pretty.


----------



## Slothy-G (Feb 7, 2017)

@crabbypattyyeah a deli cup sounds perfect starter and even though I will be adding springtails into the terrarium I know that the nymphs will be struggling when it comes to food especially since I am leaning towards ones like ghost mantis or orchid mantis which will be spending most of the time on my bonsai or other plants. Maybe and it is a maybe I will put them in the terrariums at L6 but if I do so I would bring them out and feed them in a feeding container. 

Also thanks! I should really take better pictures of it haha but my camera is not the greatest! I thought the tiger would be a nice touch and I put some hours into the terrarium like picking the plants and bonsai tree as well as harvesting the Moss and growing it myself. I think my next terrarium will be a desert terrarium but I haven't thought that far into it yet! If you ever want a idea or tips I will be happy to help!


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------

